# Utah 2008



## thaller1 (May 2, 2007)

Feb 23-March 5 2008

I worked out a deal on lodging.. 

10 nights 1192, 50% deposit A & B units
10 nights 999, 50 % deposit for C units 
These are one bedrooms...most for a small cost can be 2 bedrooms ( approx. 30/night)
check out www.lakesideresortproperties.com


If you wish to book mention which class unit, a, b or c... and my name..Tanya Haller
Let me know if you book so we can meet up??  


Most units have their own personal hot tub and 2 floors..condo assoc. has a public hot tub and gym too and they offer discount lift tickets to Snowbasin and Powder..

We are very familiar w/ Powder..can help guide and there's lot to do... Heli, cat skiing for 8/person...  alta, snowbird, solitude, brighton, park city, the canyons are all within about 1.5 hours drive.......  great place to be!! PM me for more info. 

Thanks ! T


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

Did you reserve yours yet? 

I asked my wife what she thought and her answer was; 
"I want to go to Utah"

I asked if she wants to go the dates you mention and her answer was:
"I want to go to Utah"

I asked her if she wants to stay in the condos by Snowbasin or in Sandy where we normall stay, her answer was:
"I want to go to Utah"

I guess we're going to Utah


----------



## thaller1 (May 2, 2007)

I just booked!!  72a unit!! Woohooooooooooooooooooooooo  feb 23 - Mar 5.........


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> I just booked!! 72a unit!! Woohooooooooooooooooooooooo feb 23 - Mar 5.........


 
Just tried calling to reserve, no one there, guess I'll try tomorrow


----------



## thaller1 (May 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Just tried calling to reserve, no one there, guess I'll try tomorrow



you can book online too... just put in the notes you are w/ me and which class unit you want!


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> you can book online too... just put in the notes you are w/ me and which class unit you want!


 
Figure if I do it that way, I get charged a higher deposit. Prefer to get a person on the phone and get everything straight. What do you do for housekeeping?


----------



## thaller1 (May 2, 2007)

They clean at 7 days, just let them know if it's ok...  

We'll have to put together a pot luck dinner one night.... that could be fun.. I'll let you all know where there stores are etc ...there are a few eatery's in town that are supposed to be pretty good... we don't normally eat out but w/ company I think it's a nice change!  

If you love coffee..check out "drew" the coffee dude..right at the Village Store..Cafe Ibis coffee..yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> They clean at 7 days, just let them know if it's ok...
> 
> We'll have to put together a pot luck dinner one night.... that could be fun.. I'll let you all know where there stores are etc ...there are a few eatery's in town that are supposed to be pretty good... we don't normally eat out but w/ company I think it's a nice change!
> 
> If you love coffee..check out "drew" the coffee dude..right at the Village Store..Cafe Ibis coffee..yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 
It's an added charge for housekeeping, right?


----------



## thaller1 (May 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> It's an added charge for housekeeping, right?



nope!!


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2007)

Trigger pulled, I went with a 2 bedroom. Condo # The Summit - LSV47 
It'll be us and another couple.


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2007)

Just checked a few things out, Sun Valley is 275 miles away, my friend is from ID originally, so may do a two day trip up there. My friend is always trying to talk us into it. Also, Jackson Hole is about 285, that may be worthwhile as well.


----------



## SkiDog (May 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Trigger pulled, I went with a 2 bedroom. Condo # The Summit - LSV47
> It'll be us and another couple.




See ya all next year...look me up...im in Sandy and will be sampling the goods at Snowbird this weekend in fact...

Love to catch up with you guys...I will have TONS of local knowledge by then and what I dont have...there are many here in utah that I know that DO know where to go.

M


----------



## SkiDog (May 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Just checked a few things out, Sun Valley is 275 miles away, my friend is from ID originally, so may do a two day trip up there. My friend is always trying to talk us into it. Also, Jackson Hole is about 285, that may be worthwhile as well.



Yeah JH is only like a little over 4 hours...its like me having to drive from Jersey to VT..

Can't wait til the 07-08 season starts..

Not that 06-07 is done quite yet ;-)

M


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> See ya all next year...look me up...im in Sandy and will be sampling the goods at Snowbird this weekend in fact...
> 
> Love to catch up with you guys...I will have TONS of local knowledge by then and what I dont have...there are many here in utah that I know that DO know where to go.
> 
> M


 

I'll hold you to it! And with a condo, we'll be able to have some BBQs, hot tub and stuff after skiing Snowbasin or Powder, so, you'll have to come up there as well


----------



## SkiDog (May 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'll hold you to it! And with a condo, we'll be able to have some BBQs, hot tub and stuff after skiing Snowbasin or Powder, so, you'll have to come up there as well



Shoot ill have a BBQ at my house after we ski ALTA/SNOWBIRD...its only about 15-20 min away from the mtn.

Can't wait...looking forward to FINALLY meeting up with you and Mrs. Zee...

M


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> Shoot ill have a BBQ at my house after we ski ALTA/SNOWBIRD...its only about 15-20 min away from the mtn.
> 
> Can't wait...looking forward to FINALLY meeting up with you and Mrs. Zee...
> 
> M


 
We'll be 10 minutes from Snowbird in the following condo: http://www.lakesideresortproperties.com/store/p11details41.php


----------



## roark (May 4, 2007)

hmmmmmm....


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2007)

roark said:


> hmmmmmm....


 

Lil reminder:



roark said:


> Congrats. Apparently you have the midas touch for trips out west. Next time I'll join you.
> 
> Bastid.


 
Hey, I know it's early, but figure it's a great price on the condos and you can cancel up until 2 months before the trip. Just do it! 

P.S. My friend Jeff and his girl Milagros(she's been progressing real nicely) are going as well, you come up with your wife, Thaller1 and Whaller1 (hopefully just a start), be a good crew!


----------



## roark (May 4, 2007)

I doubt I could get the wife to go - she doesn't get nearly the time off I do.

If anyone wants to reduce their cost and let me crash on the sofa let me know


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2007)

roark said:


> I doubt I could get the wife to go - she doesn't get nearly the time off I do.
> 
> If anyone wants to reduce their cost and let me crash on the sofa let me know


 
The condo we have has 2 bedrooms and a queen sized pull of couch. However, Jeff may bring his daughter so she would be using the couch. If she doesn't go, it's a possibility, but we won't know until right before vacation time .


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2007)

Bump. Anyone else in, I know it's early, but this is a great deal and you can always cancel up to 60 days before the trip


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Bump. Anyone else in, I know it's early, but this is a great deal and you can always cancel up to 60 days before the trip



Im in....no wait....im already here.......NICE...

Cant wait for the season to start....

M


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Bump. Anyone else in, I know it's early, but this is a great deal and you can always cancel up to 60 days before the trip



Im in....no wait....im already here.......NICE...

Cant wait for the season to start....

M


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2007)

OK, we all know you live in UT, you don't have to keep on repeating yourself


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> OK, we all know you live in UT, you don't have to keep on repeating yourself



Oh but I do....I most certainly do.... ;-)

See you soon


M


----------



## roark (Jun 4, 2007)

If anyone wants to share a place drop me a line.


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 4, 2007)

I may be able to offer spare room space depending on timing...drop me a line.

M


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 4, 2007)

Got your message, Andy. I'm definitely heading to Utah next year. I can't stay out there too long though (looking at a Thursday to Sunday swing). I'll try my best to get there in those days in February too but can't nail down anything this specific this far out.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 4, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Got your message, Andy. I'm definitely heading to Utah next year. I can't stay out there too long though (looking at a Thursday to Sunday swing). I'll try my best to get there in those days in February too but can't nail down anything this specific this far out.


You will have a BLAST.. make sure you book w/ us...and ask for a hot tub...you want to be able to ski EVERY MINUTE you are there!!!   Relax those muscles...you won't be able to do it w/ Beer..SERIOUSLY.... the altitude makes it almost impossible for the newby..  

anyhow, you'd love these condos...private hot tubs..public hot tub...right in the valley and what a valley..W says he couldn't live there..but you know... I think I could.. beautiful..sigh.. let me know if you have any questions or concerns..we'be gone 2 years in a row now..not a lot..but we've met a lot of people out there...if anyone is up for it I can arrange a private tour and a heli tour!! 

T


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 4, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> I may be able to offer spare room space depending on timing...drop me a line.
> 
> M


Don't need a room...but if you are familiar w/ the area..would love a tour..very close to Powder..but there's room for improvements w/ Alta, Snowbird, Solitude....etc?
we'll spring for dinner and  cocktails?
T


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 4, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> I may be able to offer spare room space depending on timing...drop me a line.
> 
> M



Roark is cool...I give him my reference! 

Hi Roark..how long are you planning on hangin' in UTAH??

T


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> Roark is cool...I give him my reference!
> 
> Hi Roark..how long are you planning on hangin' in UTAH??
> 
> T


 
I think we're good with Roark, gotta start working on Snowmonster


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 5, 2007)

Thaller, the hot tub sounds like a great idea. Another reason to visit Utah.

Andy, plans for next year revolve around the spring class schedule which won't be released until later in the summer. I'll have to make plans around that.

I'm definitely hitting Utah next year. That's one of the reasons I bought my new skis!


----------



## roark (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks SkiDog, I might very well join you. If anyone else is interested though, I'd love to get into the Condos Thaller and Andy are at... Although I probably only be for down for no more than a week... work and all that jazz.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 23, 2007)

I hit Utah at least 2X a season so I will try to book my timeshare for these dates. We always stay at Wolfcreek.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 23, 2007)

kingslug said:


> I hit Utah at least 2X a season so I will try to book my timeshare for these dates. We always stay at Wolfcreek.



Wolfcreek is a great spot!  We will probably make a couple of trips out as well.  

Sounds like we're going to have a quite a crew!! I can't wait!! T


----------



## andyzee (Jun 23, 2007)

kingslug said:


> I hit Utah at least 2X a season so I will try to book my timeshare for these dates. We always stay at Wolfcreek.


 
Dude, do it! I have the condo reserved already as does Thaller. It'll be a good time!

*Who’s in thus far:*

*Condo reserved:*

Thaller1 and Whaller1
Andy and Vee Zee
Jeff and Milagros

*Possible:*

Roark
Snowmonster and Lil Monster
Kingslug
Dr No

*AZ’rs living in Utah:*

Skidog
tirolerpeter


----------



## snoseek (Jun 25, 2007)

maybe drive over from denver (if i'm there) for a few or more days. will know more in mid-fall.
i am soooo friggen addicted to pow-mow. my new favorite hangout in utah. i am extremely familar with alta (probably 150 days skied there), and know lot's of good stuff there.


----------



## kingslug (Jul 1, 2007)

Should be a great time. The slopes are always pretty empty, especialy Powder Mountain. The John Paul area at Snowbasin is a real challenge and I want to explore it more. The downhill runs are sick.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 1, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Should be a great time. The slopes are always pretty empty, especialy Powder Mountain. The John Paul area at Snowbasin is a real challenge and I want to explore it more. The downhill runs are sick.


 
Yeah, we came down right under the John Paul lift this past season, some great terrain. So you in?


----------



## kingslug (Jul 7, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, we came down right under the John Paul lift this past season, some great terrain. So you in?



I can usually get a condo at Wolfcreek whenever I want. A lot easier than the Alta/ Bird area. I'll put a request in this week and let you know. The last one we got was huge, could have slept 8 easy.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 7, 2007)

kingslug said:


> I can usually get a condo at Wolfcreek whenever I want. A lot easier than the Alta/ Bird area. I'll put a request in this week and let you know. The last one we got was huge, could have slept 8 easy.


 
Alright! Sounds like a party!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2007)

Just a friendly bump to help you all get through these 90+ degree days. :lol: As well as help those that may be on the fence about a trip to Utah. These are pics of last seasons Utah trip, same dates that we are planning for next season: http://killingtonaccessrd.com/cpg/index.php?cat=16


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 11, 2007)

You made my morning!!  Just when I thought the Humming birds at my feeder were the entertainment for the day!!  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh powder... we're going to have a blast ..I can't wait to check out Snowbasin again on a powder day... and Solitude...Alta... gotta' try Snowbird and Brighton.....  and then there's a trip to Grand Targhee & JH...  Life is good...Thanks AZ!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 11, 2007)

*ummm.......*

Very nice pics *andyzee*.....


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2007)

bigbog said:


> Very nice pics *andyzee*.....


 
Hey thanks. It as a great time last year, we received 7+ feet of snow while we were out there for 10 days. We're planning on the same dates this year. I found this time frame to be one of the best for Utah.


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2007)

What do people usually pay for airfare to SLC coming from the Boston/Providence/Hartford area?


Are there any no class condo options?  I'd need one of those... :dunce:


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> What do people usually pay for airfare to SLC coming from the Boston/Providence/Hartford area?
> 
> 
> Are there any no class condo options?  I'd need one of those... :dunce:



Possibly Chateau  SKIDOG.......just pm me and if noones here already there may be an extra bed.....with wifes approval that is.... 

M


----------



## roark (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd be game to split a condo with Marc and/or others. The wife doesn't get as much vacation so I'd be flying solo.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> What do people usually pay for airfare to SLC coming from the Boston/Providence/Hartford area?
> 
> 
> Are there any no class condo options?  I'd need one of those... :dunce:


From Boston you could get a flight anywhere from 200 - 500 ....  jet blue is very reasonable..delta is too.  check out there websites and price it out for those dates...if you are looking to cut costs check out flying a night flight...very reasonable!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2007)

Last couple of years, I paid in the $300 range for tickets out of Newark. Along with the price of the condos, makes this a very reasonably priced vacation. Oh and the snowwww......


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Thaller1, how far is Powder Mountain from the condos? 

Vee just started working on some videos and we got "home sick"


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Hey Thaller1, how far is Powder Mountain from the condos?
> 
> Vee just started working on some videos and we got "home sick"



it's about a 20 minute ride to the top..about 5 minutes from the bustling city of Eden  .... you can pick up discount tickets at the office or at the general store...


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 13, 2007)

A little more UTAH stoke!  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mh9r4y2q8VU


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> A little more UTAH stoke!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=mh9r4y2q8VU


 

Good stuff! This look familiar?


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Good stuff! This look familiar?



man I love that place.. happy happy... 

I'm hoping for POWDER next year..this will be my third year w/ powder experiences and I'm sooooooooooooo ready !!!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> man I love that place.. happy happy...
> 
> I'm hoping for POWDER next year..this will be my third year w/ powder experiences and I'm sooooooooooooo ready !!!


 
Third year for us as well!


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Bumpppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2007)

*The Story:*



thaller1 said:


> Feb 23-March 5 2008
> 
> I worked out a deal on lodging..
> 
> ...


 

*The actors:*

*Who’s in thus far:*

*Condo reserved:*

Thaller1 and Whaller1
Andy and Vee Zee
Jeff and Milagros

*Possible:*

Roark
Snowmonster and Lil Monster
Kingslug
Dr No
Junior

*AZ’rs living in Utah:*

Skidog
tirolerpeter


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2007)

OK, my wife's been working on putting together our videos from last season, here's a lil blooper from Snowbird :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Jul 31, 2007)

andyzee said:


> OK, my wife's been working on putting together our videos from last season, here's a lil blooper from Snowbird :lol:



OH SNAP..............


----------



## andyzee (Jul 31, 2007)

kingslug said:


> OH SNAP..............


 
Was the first run on Apache Chiefs I demoed, should have turned, they didn't want to, hit a big pile of powder. :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Aug 11, 2007)

I've had some of the best falls in the deep stuff. talking about double flip, double ejection.
Hell, even the locals take dives when it gets really deep. Jumped into Mineral Basin after it had been closed for a day due to too much snow, 4 feet or more!!!! This is where those nice little stringy things you tie on to you're skis come in handy. Powder Country at Powder Mountain really lives up to it's name as well.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2007)

kingslug said:


> I've had some of the best falls in the deep stuff. talking about double flip, double ejection.
> Hell, even the locals take dives when it gets really deep. Jumped into Mineral Basin after it had been closed for a day due to too much snow, 4 feet or more!!!! This is where those nice little stringy things you tie on to you're skis come in handy. Powder Country at Powder Mountain really lives up to it's name as well.


 
Yeah purchased those lil stringy things the last time out, they came in handy a few times!

Me and Vee having a great time at Powder Mountain:


----------



## thaller1 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah - I purchased some neon green ones.glad I did!   The first run w/ them I did a double eject and the only reason I found my skis was because of those green strings... that was at Powder Mountain!

I purchased a new jacket today..   Black & White Obemeyer..it's beeeeeeutiful...just for Utah!  

T


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> Yeah - I purchased some neon green ones.glad I did! The first run w/ them I did a double eject and the only reason I found my skis was because of those green strings... that was at Powder Mountain!
> 
> I purchased a new jacket today..  Black & White Obemeyer..it's beeeeeeutiful...just for Utah!
> 
> T


 

Good stuff, can't wait!  I'm starting a new job in two week, but already told them I need time off for my Utah trip!


----------



## tirolerpeter (Aug 13, 2007)

*Utah Plans?*



andyzee said:


> Good stuff, can't wait!  I'm starting a new job in two week, but already told them I need time off for my Utah trip!




What did they say about that?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 13, 2007)

tirolerpeter said:


> What did they say about that?


 
Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## kingslug (Aug 15, 2007)

My first condition for taking my new job 4 years ago was 3 weeks vacation. Got to keep the priorities straight.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 15, 2007)

kingslug said:


> My first condition for taking my new job 4 years ago was 3 weeks vacation. Got to keep the priorities straight.


 
They started me out with 7 days for the remainder of this year and 17 days for next year  plus 10 sick days.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 15, 2007)

andyzee said:


> They started me out with 7 days for the remainder of this year and 17 days for next year  plus 10 sick days.



Do you mean 17 days for next year and 10 ski days?  ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Aug 15, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Do you mean 17 days for next year and 10 ski days? ;-)


 
No, that would make 27 ski days, you failed in math right?


----------



## kingslug (Aug 21, 2007)

andyzee said:


> No, that would make 27 ski days, you failed in math right?



Come on ...we're skiers. Math?


----------



## thaller1 (Sep 6, 2007)

time for a BUMP!  only 2 weeks until it is officially Fall...and we start our ski season in the Fall!! 

5 months 'til UTAH!!!

got my eye on some fischer watea 84s...


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 6, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> time for a BUMP!  only 2 weeks until it is officially Fall...and we start our ski season in the Fall!!
> 
> 5 months 'til UTAH!!!
> 
> got my eye on some fischer watea 84s...



Im already here....arent you guys right behind me?

;-)

M


----------



## thaller1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone still looking for roomies for this trip?  I have a father and son who might be looking to share a two bedroom..PM me if you are interested ..thanks!  T


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 19, 2007)

got the receipt for the alta/bird pass yesterday.

Tough to purchase something with such a high price tag, but.....23 days to break even...that aint bad...I should get DOUBLE that at least.

Looking forward to meeting some AZ'ers since I never met any when I lived on the east coast.

M


----------



## andyzee (Sep 19, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> got the receipt for the alta/bird pass yesterday.
> 
> Tough to purchase something with such a high price tag, but.....23 days to break even...that aint bad...I should get DOUBLE that at least.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, the elusive SkiDog :lol:


----------



## thaller1 (Oct 22, 2007)

BUMP - still some units available at Lakeside Properties.  Just a few 2 bedrooms left.. if interested let me know!  Thanks
T


----------



## thaller1 (Oct 23, 2007)

So far:
Booked		
Tanya & Walter Haller	2/23-3/04	LS72a
Andy & V  	2/23-3/04	LSV47
Jeff & Milagros	2/23-3/04	LSV47
Ben Edwards	2/23-3/01	LSV18
Roark	                 2/23/301	LSV18

Already There		
SkiDog		
tirolerpeter		

Possible		
Snowmonster and Lil Monster		
KingSlug		
Dr No		
Snoseek
Junior


For those of you who have already booked please pm your cell numbers, I'm keeping track so we can reach each other while we are out there ...when the list is complete I'll send it to all.

T


----------



## andyzee (Oct 23, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> So far:
> Booked
> Tanya & Walter Haller    2/23-3/04    LS72a
> Andy & V     2/23-3/04    LSV47
> ...


 

GONNA B A PARTY!


----------



## thaller1 (Oct 25, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> So far:
> Booked
> Tanya & Walter Haller	2/23-3/04	LS72a
> Andy & V  	2/23-3/04	LSV47
> ...



BUMP!  Just added two more to the "possible" list!


----------



## thaller1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by thaller1  
So far:
Booked 
Tanya & Walter Haller 2/23-3/04 LS72a
Andy & V 2/23-3/04 LSV47
Jeff & Milagros 2/23-3/04 LSV47
Ben Edwards 2/23-3/01 LSV18
Roark 2/23-3/01 LSV18
Junior 2/23-3/01 N/A


Already There 
SkiDog 
tirolerpeter 

Possible 
Snowmonster and Lil Monster 
KingSlug 
Dr No 
Snoseek

Mike Trainor
Spooner


Just moved Junior from possible to booked!

Cool!

T


----------



## roark (Oct 30, 2007)

I finally get to meet the famous Junior! 

I presume the N/A means he's staying somewhere else?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2007)

roark said:


> I finally get to meet the famous Junior!
> 
> I presume the N/A means he's staying somewhere else?


 
Nah, he just hasn't rented the condo yet. When did you meet the "famous" Junior? :lol:


----------



## roark (Oct 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Nah, he just hasn't rented the condo yet. When did you meet the "famous" Junior? :lol:


Uhhhhh... 2/23/08?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2007)

roark said:


> Uhhhhh... 2/23/08?


 

Oops, my mistake, I read "got to meet" as opposed to "get to meet" 

Must be the fume from waxing the skis yesterday :lol:

Anyway: Calling Snowmonster, come in Snowmonster


----------



## thaller1 (Oct 30, 2007)

exactly, n/a means I don't have his unit number yet..but he'll be in the same condo complex.  Bring on the snow!!!


----------



## roark (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmmmm how many days in LCC?
http://activities.travelocity.com/n...0&WA2=StoresMTN&WA3=act3&WA4=superpass&WA5=IM


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2007)

roark said:


> Hmmmm how many days in LCC?
> http://activities.travelocity.com/n...0&WA2=StoresMTN&WA3=act3&WA4=superpass&WA5=IM


 
Another option:

http://www.canyonsports.com/tickets.html

Edit:

Roark, great find. After doing some calculations I find the one that you posted breakout like this:

2 Days - 53 a day
3 Days - 35.33 per day
4 Days - 39.00 per day
5 Days - 41.6 per day
6 Days - 43.34 per day

I will probably buy the 3 day pack, one for me and one for Vee. Then I will go with Canyon sports for resorts listed below.

http://www.canyonsports.com/tickets.html
BRIGHTON $42.00
SOLITUDE $46.00 
POWDER MTN  $46.00   
SNOWBASIN $51.00


----------



## roark (Oct 31, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Another option:
> 
> http://www.canyonsports.com/tickets.html
> 
> ...


I can't take credit, TGR is the shiznit for gear. And ski pr0n. Among other things, but I digress.

I was leaning toward the 3 days as well but already have 2days of Snowbird in the works. I could always pass those on back to the maggot community from which they came.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2007)

Of course, to each his own, but personally I'm thinking my breakdown of day will probably  do something like this:

3 days - Snowbasin or Powder Mt.
1 day - Solitude
1 day - Brighton
1 day - Alta
2 day - Snowbird
2 days - TBD (I have hit Solitude at least twice on the previous trips) 

Thaller1, any ideas on what kind of deals we might be able to get from the condos on tix?


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 12, 2007)

BUMP - we're gettin' closer!


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 12, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Of course, to each his own, but personally I'm thinking my breakdown of day will probably  do something like this:
> 
> 3 days - Snowbasin or Powder Mt.
> 1 day - Solitude
> ...



Tickets to Snowbasin and Powder are 44 or 45 I believe at the condo office.  You can also get discount tickets from the Valley Mkt, if you are early enough.  Savings is about 5$/per ticket!

There's also a pass out there for the other resorts.. I think Roark put out some info. on that.. I'll do some research as well.


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 12, 2007)

If we have a group of 20 we can purchase the Superpass outright..

http://www.ski-saltlake.com/ski_salt_lake/super_pass_pricing.html


----------



## roark (Dec 12, 2007)

I picked up the travelocity deal 3 of 7 days for Alta, bird, solitude, brighton.

Also got 2 Snowbird vouchers, but those could be used by others in our party.

Looking at airfare, I *might* head out a couple days early, but nothing is set yet.


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 12, 2007)

roark said:


> I picked up the travelocity deal 3 of 7 days for Alta, bird, solitude, brighton.
> 
> Also got 2 Snowbird vouchers, but those could be used by others in our party.
> 
> Looking at airfare, I *might* head out a couple days early, but nothing is set yet.



If you do let us know, we are considering the same since I'm trying to utilize my frequen flyer miles!
T


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 27, 2007)

BUMP!  Less than 2 months away!!! Anyone else game?  They are getting the snows now!!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 27, 2007)

My wife is doing her best to heal in time! RoarK I noticed that if I planned my flight to leave on Friday, I save about $100. The price is actually pretty good now, about $265 last I checked leaving from Newark.


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 27, 2007)

The snows certainly been falling...last Friday 12/21 I literally had to stop twice on my first run because I had soo much snow in my mouth and couldnt see a thing as I was in a TOTAL WHITE ROOM....

can't beat it....let me know when y'all arrive we'll make some turns.

M


----------



## kingslug (Dec 27, 2007)

Still trying to get a timeshare deal, nothing coming up yet. Worst case....I have to pay to stay.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 27, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> The snows certainly been falling...last Friday 12/21 I literally had to stop twice on my first run because I had soo much snow in my mouth and couldnt see a thing as I was in a TOTAL WHITE ROOM....
> 
> can't beat it....let me know when y'all arrive we'll make some turns.
> 
> M



OK, I need to get there soon....real soon...and again in Feb.


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 27, 2007)

kingslug said:


> OK, I need to get there soon....real soon...and again in Feb.



Let me know....might be able to hook you up with a bed roughly about 16 miles from Alta's Gold Miners Daughter parking lot.....

More to come for Saturday morning...we've had like the last 4 storms arrive on Fridays... SOOO NICE.

M


----------



## andyzee (Dec 27, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> Let me know....might be able to hook you up with a bed roughly about 16 miles from Alta's Gold Miners Daughter parking lot.....
> 
> More to come for Saturday morning...we've had like the last 4 storms arrive on Fridays... SOOO NICE.
> 
> M


 
I told my wife what you said, I think it just accelerated her healing process :grin:


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Go Vee!!!     I need more strong female skiers for my movie!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 28, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> Let me know....might be able to hook you up with a bed roughly about 16 miles from Alta's Gold Miners Daughter parking lot.....
> 
> More to come for Saturday morning...we've had like the last 4 storms arrive on Fridays... SOOO NICE.
> 
> M



Cool, we're low maintenance, it's all about the pow!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 28, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> Go Vee!!!     I need more strong female skiers for my movie!



Movie?


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 28, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Movie?



ski movie!  this will be my third annual..I've got a lot of good ideas..and the more footage the better..we've had limited footage up 'til now...  enough to make up an hour or so..but if we double our footage the movie will be more "pow-er-ful". 
T


----------



## andyzee (Dec 28, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> ski movie! this will be my third annual..I've got a lot of good ideas..and the more footage the better..we've had limited footage up 'til now... enough to make up an hour or so..but if we double our footage the movie will be more "pow-er-ful".
> T


 
Wouldn't that be powderful? :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 29, 2007)

FYI, I changed my dates at the condo from 2/22-3/3. Reason for this, airplane tickets are a bit cheaper and we'll be able to leave at 7am and land in SLC by 10:30 am. If we left on Saturday, tickets were a bit more expensice and could get a flight until evening. Oh, airplane tickets from Newark are coming in at $238+$20 tax for a total of $258, not bad.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 30, 2007)

Flight booked!


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 30, 2007)

yay!  we might book the same!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 30, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> yay! we might book the same!


 

Out of Newark? Or the same date? If you haven't heard from him already, Juniors flying out with us.


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Out of Newark? Or the same date? If you haven't heard from him already, Juniors flying out with us.


cooool..we'll be flying out of Portland..but may be the same dates..


----------



## andyzee (Dec 30, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> cooool..we'll be flying out of Portland..but may be the same dates..


 

Change the dates on the condo? I called yesterday, no problem.


So far:
Booked 
Tanya & Walter Haller 2/23-3/04 LS72a
Andy & V 2/23-3/04 LSV47
Jeff 2/23-3/04 LSV47
Ben Edwards 2/23-3/01 LSV18
Roark 2/23-3/01 LSV18
Junior 2/23-3/01 N/A


Already There 
SkiDog 
tirolerpeter 

Possible 
Snowmonster and Lil Monster 
KingSlug 
Dr No 
Snoseek

Mike Trainor
Spooner


Calling Snowmonster, what's up Snowmonster, can we put you in the booked catagory?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm workin on it!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> I'm workin on it!


 
Not hard enough! :lol:


----------



## thaller1 (Jan 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> I'm workin on it!



"You can DO it!"


----------



## andyzee (Jan 4, 2008)

V's working on it. Since I ordered the airline tickets last Saturday, she's taken her boot cast off and started her own PT. She's been moving her ankle to try and get motion back, even took out a roller pin and started rolling it on the floor with her foot 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So far:
Booked 
Tanya & Walter Haller 2/23-3/04 LS72a
Andy & V 2/23-3/04 LSV47
Jeff 2/23-3/04 LSV47
Ben Edwards 2/23-3/01 LSV18
Roark 2/23-3/01 LSV18
Junior 2/23-3/01 N/A


Already There 
SkiDog 
tirolerpeter 

Possible 
Snowmonster and Lil Monster 
KingSlug 
Dr No 
Snoseek

Mike Trainor
Spooner


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2008)

Was on the phone ALL night with RCI....nothing available...everything booked up until APRIL!!!!!!!!!!!
So it looks like we will have to pay to stay! Workin on it.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 4, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Was on the phone ALL night with RCI....nothing available...everything booked up until APRIL!!!!!!!!!!!
> So it looks like we will have to pay to stay! Workin on it.


 
Here you go:




thaller1 said:


> Feb 23-March 5 2008
> 
> I worked out a deal on lodging..
> 
> ...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 6, 2008)

Lift ticket free to any Park City Resort: http://www.parkcityinfo.com/static/index.cfm?contentID=481 the day you land. Need to sign up ahead of time. My plane is scheduled to land 10:30, so I may take advantage of it.


----------



## thaller1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Booked our flight!  Land in SLC at 8:30 Feb 23...leave Mar 6
Can't wait!! 34 inches in the last two days at Powder Mtn!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> Booked our flight! Land in SLC at 8:30 Feb 23...leave Mar 6
> Can't wait!! 34 inches in the last two days at Powder Mtn!


 
Booked my flight last week at $238 vs $358 today! Still hoping V is good by then,


----------



## roark (Jan 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Lift ticket free to any Park City Resort: http://www.parkcityinfo.com/static/index.cfm?contentID=481 the day you land. Need to sign up ahead of time. My plane is scheduled to land 10:30, so I may take advantage of it.


 
Read the big bold print on that page:

*Valid from each resort's respective opening day - 12/24/07, 1/2/08-2/14/08, 3/24/08 – each respective resort's closing day in 2008.*

Sorry bud.

but you got such a good deal on the flight you'll still make out ok if you have to buy a 1/2 day.:smash:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 10, 2008)

roark said:


> Read the big bold print on that page:
> 
> *Valid from each resort's respective opening day - 12/24/07, 1/2/08-2/14/08, 3/24/08 – each respective resort's closing day in 2008.*
> 
> ...


 

Don't understand. Isn't this saying that the offer is valid from opening dates to closing? The dates are thowing me off. What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Don't understand. Isn't this saying that the offer is valid from opening dates to closing? The dates are thowing me off. What is that supposed to mean?




What its saying is that the offer is good opening day to Christmas Eve, *NOT GOOD* X-Mas week, Good January 2nd to Valentines Day, *NOT GOOD* Feb 15th THROUGH March 24th and then good March 25th until closing.

So X-mas week, and then Pres week through the end of Spring Break/Easter the deal is no good


----------



## andyzee (Jan 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> What its saying is that the offer is good opening day to Christmas Eve, *NOT GOOD* X-Mas week, Good January 2nd to Valentines Day, *NOT GOOD* Feb 15th THROUGH March 24th and then good March 25th until closing.
> 
> So X-mas week, and then Pres week through the end of Spring Break/Easter the deal is no good


 

Can't believe I missed that, thanks. Knew there was a reason I didn't get it last year. ;-)


----------



## thaller1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*guest services*

for any of you arriving late check out Lakeside's guest services..  W & I are going to be flying in around 8:30 in the evening on a Saturday.. we're going to have our liquor delivered so we don't have to wait until Monday!!
Here's the link!!  
http://www.lakesideresortproperties.com

Also, they have a new section on dining and they will deliver your groceries too!!  COOL..

On your confirmation you have an access code ..that code is your "key" to get in ...  in case you come in after hours!! 

T


----------



## andyzee (Jan 14, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> for any of you arriving late check out Lakeside's guest services.. W & I are going to be flying in around 8:30 in the evening on a Saturday.. we're going to have our liquor delivered so we don't have to wait until Monday!!
> Here's the link!!
> http://www.lakesideresortproperties.com
> 
> ...


 

Freakin alchies! We'll be there Friday @ 10:30AM , so no need to fear


----------



## roark (Jan 17, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> we're going to have our liquor delivered so we don't have to wait until Monday!!


 


andyzee said:


> Freakin alchies! We'll be there Friday @ 10:30AM , so no need to fear


 
You can always count on Andy :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2008)

roark said:


> You can always count on Andy :beer:


----------



## thaller1 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.skiutah.com/

the snow just keeps piling up!! Look out Utah here we come!!
T


----------



## roark (Jan 22, 2008)

Booked my flight: had to fly out on the Friday to use my free flight (but on the other hand $10 in fees is a lot better than ~400 I was seeing...). Anybody got couch space for Friday? 

Still need to call Ben... I'm a slacker. 

No car yet, I'll probably just end up renting an econobox for the flexibility.


----------



## thaller1 (Jan 29, 2008)

puking snow out there!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2008)

roark said:


> Booked my flight: had to fly out on the Friday to use my free flight (but on the other hand $10 in fees is a lot better than ~400 I was seeing...). Anybody got couch space for Friday?
> 
> Still need to call Ben... I'm a slacker.
> 
> No car yet, I'll probably just end up renting an econobox for the flexibility.


 
I think we can find some space for you.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2008)

Headed out next week with some Tucks friends...  Psyched...


----------



## thaller1 (Feb 1, 2008)

24 inches of snow at Powder last night!  Oh please don't let it stop..only 22 more days and I'll be there!!


----------



## marcski (Feb 1, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> 24 inches of snow at Powder last night!  Oh please don't let it stop..only 22 more days and I'll be there!!



Its been doing that every other night all week.  I was at Alta last week.  Amazing.  Choking on the snow, especially when they closed the road the morning we got 17"..the first 5 runs were otherworldly!~!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 3, 2008)

Killing me...simply killing me. I simply did not get to spend enough time there. 2 day and 2 hours where not enough. We are coming back..even if I have to use the money i was going to paint my car with. Damn car is a PITA anyway.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Killing me...simply killing me. I simply did not get to spend enough time there. 2 day and 2 hours where not enough. We are coming back..even if I have to use the money i was going to paint my car with. Damn car is a PITA anyway.


 
That's the spirit! Now book something!


----------



## dmc (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll be there Friday...


----------



## SkiDog (Feb 4, 2008)

WHAT A WEEKEND....

Its been amazing here this year...

Im going to get out this afternoon I think...a mere 29" in the last 24 hours...seems like it should be enough...

;-)

M


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday. Oh, yes, yea, verily.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 4, 2008)

Snowbird reporting 368" ytd, Alta reporting 447" and they have yet to enter what is their snowiest part of the season. Can't wait, just wish V would be able to ski.


----------



## thaller1 (Feb 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Snowbird reporting 368" ytd, Alta reporting 447" and they have yet to enter what is their snowiest part of the season. Can't wait, just wish V would be able to ski.



How's she doing???


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> How's she doing???


 
She's doing better all the time. She stopped wearing a boot cast, but is still on crutches. We went to the doctor yesterday and he told her to start putting more weight on the foot and to start weening herself off the crutches. I told him about Utah and asked him if in the unlikely case she felt like putting on some skis while we were out there, if it would be ok? Basically he said that if she starts walking without a crutch and is able to put weight on her foot, it should be ok. We got home yesterday, I had to get the bike out of the basement and set it up on a trainer, she's determined. 

Frankly, I'm hoping for the best, but honestly, it doesn't look to promising for skiing in Utah and I sure would not push her, it will all depend on her. Worst case, I'll cut back on my skiing and do some sight seeing with her.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Worst case, I'll cut back on my skiing and do some sight seeing with her.




:-o :-o  
A choice from the heart...  not one that I would make..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> :-o :-o
> A choice from the heart... not one that I would make..


 

Guess you're not me  She's my partner, we look out for each other.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Guess you're not me  She's my partner, we look out for each other.



I look out for my girl too..  She's my domestic partner... 

She doesn't need me to shop with her...   She'd rather I be skiing...  she knows I hate it...

She's actually hurt right now and can't come out west..  I'm bummed... She loves Utah..  But she'd rather I go and not worry about her..  I love that about her...  She looks out for me...


----------



## thaller1 (Feb 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Guess you're not me  She's my partner, we look out for each other.



I think that's great !! I'd do the same for W! 

There are lots of cool things to do.... you could even take a ride to Idaho/Wyoming for a day... BEAUTIFUL drive and Yellowstone Park is not far!!!  

Otherwise, I just love the whole area...lots of horse farms and SLC is supposed to be pretty interesting as well..have you ever checked out the temple??
T


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> I look out for my girl too.. She's my domestic partner...
> 
> She doesn't need me to shop with her... She'd rather I be skiing... she knows I hate it...
> 
> She's actually hurt right now and can't come out west.. I'm bummed... She loves Utah.. But she'd rather I go and not worry about her.. I love that about her... She looks out for me...


 
Yeah, my wife prefers that I be skiing as well. What happened is, ticket prices were at a low right before New Years and I had to make a choice. From past experience, I knew they would go up, but wasn't sure what her condition would be. So, I decided to buy the tickets figuring that one way or another it would be a vacation, if she could ski, great. If she couldn't ski, then I figured it would still be a vacation and we could do other things. Trip to CO to check it out, other parts of UT, etc.... Doesn't mean I won't ski, still will, but want to spend time with her as well.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, my wife prefers that I be skiing as well. What happened is, ticket prices were at a low right before New Years and I had to make a choice. From past experience, I knew they would go up, but wasn't sure what her condition would be. So, I decided to buy the tickets figuring that one way or another it would be a vacation, if she could ski, great. If she couldn't ski, then I figured it would still be a vacation and we could do other things. Trip to CO to check it out, other parts of UT, etc.... Doesn't mean I won't ski, still will, but want to spend time with her as well.



Good man..


----------



## snoseek (Feb 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Guess you're not me  She's my partner, we look out for each other.



You should take her out to atelope island, really cool place to spend a day off from skiing in the area.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You should take her out to atelope island, really cool place to spend a day off from skiing in the area.



I went there, lots of Bison, pretty desolate but interesting.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 6, 2008)

kingslug said:


> I went there, lots of Bison, pretty desolate but interesting.



Lot's of easy hiking and nice views.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool, keep that in mind.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2008)

OK , sent a PM to Thaller about rates for a week stay at at Lakeside. No timeshare deals available. Either that or a hotel... But then food gets expensive.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 9, 2008)

V (Violetta) Status report. We had pretty much given up hope that she will ski. She's still on crutches and not looking good, until today  

Yesterday I convinced her to take a walk with me. Told her to try walking with one crutch and just holding on to my arm in case she needed support. We covered 2 blocks in about an hour, but she overcame a major hurdle by putting weight on her foot.

Today I went skiing to Hunter, came home expecting to take her for another walk. I asked her if she wanted to go, she said a bit later. Ok, later I ask, she says yes. I ask when, she says "now". I lookup, she's walking towards me with out crutches! Lil beotch, kept her mouth shut and suprised me! Next she told me to start getting her skis ready  She's got a ways to go, but making progress in leaps and bounds, so I would be suprised if she doesn't get some turns in  while we're in Utah!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2008)

congrats Andy, that's great news!!!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> congrats Andy, that's great news!!!


 
It sure is, be even better if she gets on skis this season. Up until two days ago, didn't think that was going to happen.


----------



## thaller1 (Feb 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> V (Violetta) Status report. We had pretty much given up hope that she will ski. She's still on crutches and not looking good, until today
> 
> Yesterday I convinced her to take a walk with me. Told her to try walking with one crutch and just holding on to my arm in case she needed support. We covered 2 blocks in about an hour, but she overcame a major hurdle by putting weight on her foot.
> 
> Today I went skiing to Hunter, came home expecting to take her for another walk. I asked her if she wanted to go, she said a bit later. Ok, later I ask, she says yes. I ask when, she says "now". I lookup, she's walking towards me with out crutches! Lil beotch, kept her mouth shut and suprised me! Next she told me to start getting her skis ready  She's got a ways to go, but making progress in leaps and bounds, so I would be suprised if she doesn't get some turns in  while we're in Utah!





I knew she could do it!!! GREAT news!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO go beotch!!   and I mean that in the best sense!!   Utah here we come!!

T


----------



## andyzee (Feb 10, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> I knew she could do it!!! GREAT news!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO go beotch!!  and I mean that in the best sense!! Utah here we come!!
> 
> T


 
She's not there yet, but she's more determined than ever, right now she's on the bike, and that's a good sign.


----------



## thaller1 (Feb 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> She's not there yet, but she's more determined than ever, right now she's on the bike, and that's a good sign.



the countdown is ON!!  1 week from tomorrow I'll be in UTAH!!!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> the countdown is ON!! 1 week from tomorrow I'll be in UTAH!!!


 

One week from this moment, we will be approach SLC airport! :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2008)

Coming up:


----------



## thaller1 (Feb 19, 2008)

4 days and counting!!  

Our plan is to hit Powder Mtn. Sunday ( our first day out )... unless there's a storm somewhere else.

Skidog
Tirolerpeter

Dr. No 
Snoseek 

Will we see ya next week??
T


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, I just got back from my week at Alta & Snowbird and all I can say is ...

You are going to be sporting some serious smiles out there.


Just remember to ignore the lack of snow in Salt Lake City. It's up in the canyons, oh, yes. Up on top of the Wildcat lift I saw a stake reading 7-1/2 feet of snowpack.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2008)

OK, now I'm really depressed................................................


----------



## andyzee (Feb 20, 2008)

kingslug said:


> OK, now I'm really depressed................................................


 
Don't be depressed, Just Do It!


----------



## roark (Feb 20, 2008)

kingslug said:


> OK, now I'm really depressed................................................


http://us.lastminute.com/


----------



## snoseek (Feb 20, 2008)

so I think I may swing into town for a couple days next week-not positive yet but someone pm cell # or something and we can meet up. probably staying down in ogden.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm part of a commitee.....one that doesn't share my views all the time.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 21, 2008)

kingslug said:


> I'm part of a commitee.....one that doesn't share my views all the time.


 
Don't worry, I'll be thinking of you and take a few turns in your honor.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 21, 2008)

10 ... 9    ....8  ....7 ....6


----------



## roark (Feb 21, 2008)

Bags are packed, heading to BDL first thing to hopefully get on standby on the first flight out before the storm really hits.


...5 ...4 ..3


----------



## andyzee (Feb 22, 2008)

2..1...Leaving in 1 hour!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> 2..1...Leaving in 1 hour!



Let us know if you got out there???  Isn't there a snowstorm right now???


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 22, 2008)

Travel safe, amigo!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2008)

Hope this weather didn't screw things up for guys!!


----------



## thaller1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Per the group they all got in safe and it's PUKING snow at Powder Mtn!! 

Can't wait to get out there!!
T


----------



## andyzee (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep, so far me, Vee, Junior, Roark and my friend Jeff are out here. We got out of Newark just in time and landed on time. After we left, we saw reports of 5.5 hour delays.


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 23, 2008)

Glad to hear you made it. I look forward to the trip reports. :grin:


----------



## kingslug (Feb 23, 2008)

Glad you got lucky!!!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Glad you got lucky!!!


 
No, not yet, maybe tonight! ;-)


----------



## kingslug (Feb 23, 2008)

andyzee said:


> No, not yet, maybe tonight! ;-)



AHHH..............you'll be too tired. That altitude is killer!


----------



## roark (Feb 23, 2008)

Powder Mt. for pretty good today, but the system tonight>Monday has got us excited. Thinking Snowbasin tomorrow and Solitude Monday

Didn't see dmc's bus but def. found some good stuff with a little hike off the poma!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2008)

roark said:


> Powder Mt. for pretty good today, but the system tonight>Monday has got us excited. Thinking Snowbasin tomorrow and Solitude Monday
> 
> Didn't see dmc's bus but def. found some good stuff with a little hike off the poma!


 
Too lazy to post a trip report?


----------



## thaller1 (Feb 24, 2008)

roark said:


> Powder Mt. for pretty good today, but the system tonight>Monday has got us excited. Thinking Snowbasin tomorrow and Solitude Monday
> 
> Didn't see dmc's bus but def. found some good stuff with a little hike off the poma!



Solitude Monday or Snowbird ??   I haven't skied that yet...  it's all where the snow flies...  at the end of the day it's great to have Eastern friends to hang back w/ and salut!! 

Where are the locals?? SkiDog?  Tiro???


----------



## roark (Feb 24, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> Solitude Monday or Snowbird ??  I haven't skied that yet... it's all where the snow flies... at the end of the day it's great to have Eastern friends to hang back w/ and salut!!
> 
> Where are the locals?? SkiDog? Tiro???


Andy was talking about Solitude Mon, I'm game. Got to get to the canyon at least 3 days.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 24, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> Solitude Monday or Snowbird ??  I haven't skied that yet... it's all where the snow flies... at the end of the day it's great to have Eastern friends to hang back w/ and salut!!
> 
> Where are the locals?? SkiDog? Tiro???


 
SkiDog will be at Alta Wednesday if you guys are in the mood. Tiro has contacted me and says he's tied up today until Tuesday, so maybe he'll be game for Wednesday as well.




roark said:


> Andy was talking about Solitude Mon, I'm game. Got to get to the canyon at least 3 days.


 
Isn't Solitude included in that package?

For some reason, I'm starting to feel like Dork. :lol: ;-)


----------



## thaller1 (Feb 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> SkiDog will be at Alta Wednesday if you guys are in the mood. Tiro has contacted me and says he's tied up today until Tuesday, so maybe he'll be game for Wednesday as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alta Wed works for us!! It's a date! 
T

See ya' tonight - byob since we haven't hit the liquore store yet!!  we have a little stash though...and LOTS of food!! Can't wait - have fun today! 
T


----------



## andyzee (Feb 24, 2008)

Great condos, thanks for arranging this T!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 29, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You should take her out to atelope island, really cool place to spend a day off from skiing in the area.


 
Did it, good time, thanks for the tip.


----------



## thaller1 (Feb 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Great condos, thanks for arranging this T!



Glad you like the condos!!  

W & I are talking about taking a trip to the Island as well..that sounds really cool!  

Knee is healing, not 100% but much better than it was at the beginning of the week... took Tuesday off to rest and toured Ogden City a bit..had lunch at Roosters and did a little shopping.  I was having a little trouble walking around that day, but I think it was good to excercise it. 

Note to self - never take your knees for granted!!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you and Andy tweak the knees?


----------



## Terry (Mar 1, 2008)

Note to self - never take your knees for granted!! 

:)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I learned that earlier in the season. They are not as indestructable as I thought they were! Glad you guys are having a good time!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 5, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> Glad you like the condos!!


 
Never again.:roll:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Never again.:roll:



huh? you did not have a good time? i was watching the conditions in colorado and utah and wyoming. it looked pretty good. was something wrong with the condo


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Never again.:roll:



Sorry you feel that way - I hope you reported your issues so they can fix them.
T


----------



## andyzee (Mar 7, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> Sorry you feel that way - I hope you reported your issues so they can fix them.
> T


 
How do you fix pretentious people?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 7, 2008)

im confused. the reports fron the sundayriver thread for utah said that everyone had a great time with all the other people and the snow was great and the skiing was great. im confused. was utah not that good.


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> How do you fix pretentious people?




pretentious people??


----------



## andyzee (Mar 7, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> pretentious people??


 

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - _Cite This Source_ - Share This 
*pre·ten·tious* 









/prɪˈtɛn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ʃəs/Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[pri-*ten*-sh_uh_





s]Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation_–adjective _1.full of pretense or pretension. 2.characterized by assumption of dignity or importance. 3.making an exaggerated outward show; ostentatious.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 7, 2008)

now im confused again. did you people have ro not have a good time in utah. all i could read was people having great fun and great skiing. this is very different now. i want to go to utah someday but now im not sure that i want to go if people didnt have a great time


----------



## roark (Mar 7, 2008)

Apparently Andy did not have a good time. The rest of us did. I will be returning ASAP.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 7, 2008)

i would like to go too someday. im sorry andy didnt hve a good time. why is he calling you a pretentiouis people. were you mean to him. it doesn not sound right.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 7, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> i would like to go too someday. im sorry andy didnt hve a good time. why is he calling you a pretentiouis people. were you mean to him. it doesn not sound right.


 
Andy had a great time and will now stop airing dirty laundry. JerseyJoey, question for you. Why is it that you are so curious about others affairs?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 7, 2008)

i want to go to utah. soundes like fun from the other thread post on sundayriver. they all say one thing and you say some other things. im sorry if i upset you. sorry


----------



## andyzee (Mar 7, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> i want to go to utah. soundes like fun from the other thread post on sundayriver. they all say one thing and you say some other things. im sorry if i upset you. sorry


 



JerseyJoey said:


> why is he calling you a pretentiouis people. were you mean to him. it doesn not sound right.


 
<cough cough>


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 7, 2008)

ok i suppose. sorry you didn not get along with the other people there in utah when you were there. they sound like nice people. they had alots of fun and it sound like you didn not. sorry to here it


----------



## andyzee (Mar 7, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> ok i suppose. sorry you didn not get along with the other people there in utah when you were there. they sound like nice people. they had alots of fun and it sound like you didn not. sorry to here it


 

Joey, that's quite alright. Now be a good boy and go back to Kzone.:lol:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 7, 2008)

wowwee. now your being mad to me. im begining to understand the utah thing now


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jersey-Joey - I have no idea...  The rest of us had a great time I have no idea why Andy is calling us pretentious.....  I don't even know him and had hoped to get to know the Veez... great people.  It's too bad.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 7, 2008)

can i maybe be a part of next year. i think i would like you and your frends. that rork guy is funny and so are you. maybe if i can save some little money i could go next year with all of you people. you had a lots of fun i could tell. olease let me know when people are going again for next year. did you reely make crabs legs. i like them but dontn not get to eat them too much. thanks. sorry about andy. thats is to bad


----------



## snoseek (Mar 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Andy had a great time and will now stop airing dirty laundry. JerseyJoey, question for you. Why is it that you are so curious about others affairs?



No offense but your comments spark curiousity. I'll go back to minding my own business now.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 7, 2008)

Also, I'm glad you guys hit it big. Thanks for sending sloppy seconds over to Colorado (except when ridge at LL opened last tues with 27 new). I wanted to come out but funds (I am unemployed, it's cool) must be carefully watched at this time. If your in the hood, look me up and I'll show you some good stuff.


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 7, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> can i maybe be a part of next year. i think i would like you and your frends. that rork guy is funny and so are you. maybe if i can save some little money i could go next year with all of you people. you had a lots of fun i could tell. olease let me know when people are going again for next year. did you reely make crabs legs. i like them but dontn not get to eat them too much. thanks. sorry about andy. thats is to bad





You are most welcome dear- we'd love to have you aboard and we'll cook even more crab legs this time!! 

T


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 8, 2008)

ok i want to go to to utah next time. thank you. will there be no andy because he had a bad time with you nice people. i want to know about next yers trip so tell me when you know. thank you


----------

